# Programming primary and secondary remotes



## suprolla (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,

This site is wonderfully full of great info. Unfortuneatly, I searched and could not get an answer to this problem that's driving me crazy. 

I recently had Dish 622 installed on my primary television and only ever used the #1 remote. I recently added a TV tuner card to my PC (WinTV 150) and wanted to use the secondary remote to control what I view. 

I have been able to setup the TV2 visuals, and am getting the signal on my PC, but I cannot control the 622 tuner with the remote. When I do the system info thing, and press record on #1 the display shows me the address (1) of remote #1. However, when I press record on the secondary remote, it changes the input on the primary (effectively making my secondary the primary remote) even giving me the correct address (5) for the second remote, but as the primary remote. There is no option I can find to have this info appear under the secondary remote.

It appears as though both remotes are primary and I cannot alter secondary info.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

suprolla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This site is wonderfully full of great info. Unfortuneatly, I searched and could not get an answer to this problem that's driving me crazy.
> 
> ...


Try this:
In front of TV1
-Open the System Information page using the Sys Info button on the front panel of the 622
-Using the TV2 remote
-Press & hold the SAT button (at the top) until all 4 red LED's on the remote flash 3 times.
-Enter 2
-Press #
-Press REC
The SAT LED should flash, and the address on the System Information page for TV2 remote change to 2.

If it does, in dual-mode, you will then be able to control TV2 with the TV2 remote, or in single-shared-mode, you will be able to view TV1 programming on your PC, and control TV1 with the TV2 remote.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like you have two IR remotes instead of one IR and one UHF. One remote should have a green key at the bottom with a number 1 on it. Turn that remote over and at the top you should see 5.3 IR. The other remote should have a blue key at the bottom with the number 2. On the back of that remote you should see 6.3 IR/UHF. Is that what you have?


----------



## suprolla (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks. I did do that before, trying address 1, 2, 5, 9 & 10. I am successful at changing the remote's address, whenever I press the record button, it populates the primary remote area, and works as the primary remote, until I change it back by pressing record on the primary remote.

I have also tried using a different address for the primary, instead of 1, since the secondary shows up at address 1 by default on the screen, and making the address of the secondary as 1 instead. This time nothing works until I set the primary back to address 1.

On the startup screen, after the system has been off for a while, I get the message to press record on the secondary remote. I get no response from the remote even though it is working. (verified batteries and changing address etc).

Thanks for your response.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Are you sure that the secondary remote has the blue #2 at the bottom? If so, that is very odd behavior and I have no explanation for it.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Hopefully, you ONLY need to turn the key over to have the blue 2 showing.

On the 6.3 remote, remove the battery cover and then remove the key at the bottom by putting your thumbnail above the blue 2 (where it should be) or the black UHF (shouldn't be up). Putting the key in with the blue 2 up should position the switch inside to the far left (position # 1 of the 4 positions). Only in position 1 will the 6.3 remote control TV2. The other three positions will control TV1 - hitting Record at Sys Info would change the remote address for TV1. Position 2 is IR and Position 4 is IR plus "Old UHF" which both control TV1 via IR. Position 3 is to control TV1 via UHF Pro. If the switch is in Position 3, more than the remote address number changes when you hit the Record button on the screen. It would change from just IR to "IR / UHF Pro A Range" (could say B range too). If the key at the bottom has been "adjusted" with a pocket knife so that the V isn't lopsided to one side of the key, you may not be moving the switch underneath at all when the key is flipped, but it should control TV2 when the white switch underneath is at the far left (audible clicks for the positions).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

suprolla said:


> Thanks. I did do that before, trying address 1, 2, 5, 9 & 10. I am successful at changing the remote's address, whenever I press the record button, it populates the primary remote area, and works as the primary remote, until I change it back by pressing record on the primary remote. ...


Are you in Dual Mode on the 622?


----------



## suprolla (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, 6.3 IR/UHF PRO with the blue 2 showing in dual mode. Everything I have tried above still only changes Primary address to control number 2 settings (currently address 5 on UHF B). Flipping the key over to UHF makes the remote an IR only remote...but still on primary.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

suprolla said:


> Everything I have tried above still only changes Primary address to control number 2 settings (currently address 5 on UHF B). Flipping the key over to UHF makes the remote an IR only remote...but still on primary.


Remove the battery cover and note a switch labeled A/B to the left of the batteries. Push the switch up to A and then Sys Info should say IR when you hit Record with the 5.3 remote, or the 6.3 remote when the black side is up. When the Blue 2 side is up, it will probably change Primary to be "Addr 5 IR/UHF Pro A Range". This means that the blue "2" key is only changing the white switch beneath it between positions 2 & 3, whereas the "normal" "2" key for a 6.3 remote positions the switch between positions 1 & 4.

Leave the 2 key out entirely and slide the white switch beneath it with a toothpick. Verify you can hear 4 positions with "clicks" and then move it all the way to the left and hit Record when at Sys Info. If it doesn't change the Addr number and/or A/B range on the 2ndary when in position 1, the remote has a problem. If it does work w/o the key, then it is probably slightly out of allignment somehow and your key isn't moving the switch between 1 & 4, but only between positions 2 & 3 (which would happen if it weren't inserting all the way to slide it "all the way to the side". If that were the case, the Primary should currently say "Addr 5 IR/UHF Pro B range" when the black UHF is showing when you hit Record and "Addr 5 IR" when the blue 2 is showing.

For a sanity check, does the blue 2 side of the key have the 2 in BLACK, or is the 2 the same material/color as the key (which is true of a blue 2 from a 6.0 remote that only changes between positions 2 & 3 in the "center")?

When a 6.3 remote works, it changes the Remote address and A/B range whether the receiver is in Single or Dual mode, Shared View Enable/Disabled. Single and Disabled blocks it from doing anything else, but even then my receiver changes the Secondary line in Sys Info.


----------



## suprolla (Jul 27, 2007)

Just came off the phone with Dish...problem may be that the remote is not right for this receiver. With the "625", the remote can be configured to run TV1 or 2, but the 622 does not have the choice. Therefore, they will be sending me a new remote...hopefully one that does not want to be the boss all the time.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck with the new remote - it may fix you. 

But you shouldn't believe that the 622 can't be controlled with a 6.3 UHF Pro to operate either TV1 or TV2 via UHF Pro - it can. The 625 came with a 6.0 UHF Pro remote for TV2 via UHF Pro, but you change the 625 to use UHF Pro with a check box on the Sys Info screen instead of changing the switch below the key.


----------



## suprolla (Jul 27, 2007)

The secondary remote seems to only have two positions on that switch. When I did enable it as primary, I was controlling TV1 with it so I know the UHF works. The problem was I was trying to control TV2.


----------

